

Software downloads for Iran - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/software-downloads-for-iran.html

======
zalew
It's really funny how in these times _software_ downloads are subject of
sanction while using online _software_ is not. Most Iranian activism and
blogging was done through Google's applications (Blogspot, Youtube) and also
US based Twitter, but letting them download a browser legally is announced as
a huge step.

~~~
mnazim
Not just that. This law even places restrictions of access to open source
softwares from sites like SourceForge, GoogleCode, GitHub etc. even when the
original developers are not from US.

~~~
zalew
Yeah, I've heard of that. Still, it's funny how _downloading_ is different
from using through your browser. Like if using an online client isn't sending
bytes to your computer.

~~~
mnazim
Well to know that, they(the law makers) have to be smart enough to understand
that JavaScript, HTML etc is also software/code(or a part of it) and
technically might amount to exporting. :D

(I love this feeling that we are able to laugh at the morons. We must thank
God for this ability. hehe)

------
mnazim
One of the countless reason to avoid complete dependence on US based
companies.

------
jrockway
Haha, the US government thinks speech is an export. They must have missed
Bernstein v. US.

------
knv
Google Earth is still blocked in Iran.

